# 43 mi Bicycle Shuttle from Mineral Bottom to Ruby Ranch - Green River



## twmartin (Apr 3, 2007)

You're gonna be in the middle of the desert, it's gonna be hotter than molten lead, you're going to be on backroads that may not be as well marked as they should be, particularly when you are riding in the middle of the night, with sweat pouring down your face. Paying for the shuttle is a good idea.

You should definitely post on this forum, there may be others like Rocky Mountain Canoe Club, and see if you can buddy up with another family launching the same day from Green River or Ruby. Furthermore, Ruby Ranch was not a campground when I was there years ago, it's where somebody lives. They may not want your family camping there that night. And they may not want you leaving your bike there.

You don't have to decide now, so I would troll different forums to see if you can shuttle with another group. You may have better luck combining shuttles if you were flexible and could launch from Green River.

Best of Luck,

Tom


----------



## dsrtrat (May 29, 2011)

There is a campground at Ruby Ranch with a self pay box at the entrance to the ranch. Not much of a campground but serviceable. Please pay before you go in. I have only driven the shuttle the long way around, so can't give you info on biking it. These roads can turn to grease pretty quickly if it rains and you can't count on not having a cloudy night so it could turn into an epic ride.
Check with Coyote Shuttle in Moab to see if you can work out a shuttle, they might have some ideas.


----------



## raymo (Aug 10, 2008)

Night time bike ride; I like your thinking, of accumulating as much information as you can, apparently you see some problems with your plans or you would not of asked for input. I'm not getting that warm fuzzy feeling about your plans eather. I have done my fair share of river trips in and around the area. Mother nature is a very fickey entity in that very desolate area and the the roads turn to crap in a hurry. I would plan a better transportation shuttle, via a vehicle, whether you pay or bum a ride from someone doing the same trip. If someone says I'm full of shit and people do that night time bike ride all the time now days, well there you go.


----------



## Cambo5150 (Mar 22, 2017)

I did that section last May. I used Coyote Shuttle. Sure was nice to leave my vehicle at the put in and have it waiting for me days later at the take out. If you decide to do the shuttle on your bike, you have to promise to report back here on how it went. I ride a road bike in my spare time and I wouldn't do this shuttle on my bike for all the money in the world. Good Luck!


----------



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

I would do the bike shuttle for all the money in the world, but thats the only reason I'd do it. Then I could at least explain to the fam that we were retired and can buy the shuttle company, or the canyon next time. I certainly wouldnt do it for $400. Coyote shuttle has run dozens and dozens of shuttles for me and they make sure your car is at the takeout, even if you leave no gas in it. Dont ask me how I know.

Think about how fun it will be for your family to sit at ruby ranch worrying if you are and hour, or a day late. It could really screw up the trip that Im sure costs more than $400 already if something went awry (rain/mud, drunks on the road,etc). Dont get me wrong, its a steep shuttle cost but worth it to make a smooth trip with the family.


----------



## rtsideup (Mar 29, 2009)

Ok, I'll play the devil's advocate here.
I like your gumption and, as a fellow Michigander, I know that your balls are made of hardened motor-city steel.
I've ridden the mineral canyon road many times; it can be a sandy, washboard mess. The thought of slaying it on some POS skinny tire city bike is just plain dumb. Yer gonna want a proper mtn. bike (not a bad thing to bring to yer Moab vacation).
I assume that you'll be driving your route after dropping off the fam? Desolate country out there; drunk drivers are unlikely to run your ass over, drunk drivers are also unlikely to save your ass if shit goes south.
Bring a light; clouds happen.
Be prepared to bail on this plan if there is "weather".
Other than that, Giver!


----------



## storm11 (Feb 10, 2006)

You can fly the shuttle for much cheaper, then just get a ride from Green River to Ruby Ranch: https://flyredtail.com/destination/other-shuttles/


----------



## rtsideup (Mar 29, 2009)

I think that you are confused.


----------



## Michiganboatbuilder (Apr 2, 2018)

*Thanks for the feedback!*

Thanks everyone for the input. Lots of valid points that have been in my head all along. In the past we've used Tex's Riverways, but that locks us into being at the take-out on a specific date. Redtail aviation and finding other families has the same drawback. Coyote shuttles is a strong possibility. 

I do quite a bit of road and mountain biking and we will have proper mountain bikes with us. If someone told me that the roads were good, then I would be tempted to load the route into the cycling GPS, tank up with water and lots of quality lights and go for a ride, but without that.... 

I'll let everyone know how it went


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

The roads are fine right now. I have been out in that area quite a bit in the last month or so and the couple storms that blew through only lasted a few hours and everything dried back up in a day. There will be sand and washboards, but with a mountain bike you will be fine if your motivated to crank out some miles. I would encourage you to do it... but heed other's advice to change plans if it's going to rain and to bring a headlight for your head and your bike.... plus the other necessities you would bring on any other long ride.


----------



## Michiganboatbuilder (Apr 2, 2018)

*The short route that no one takes*

Thanks for the local update! I was concerned that Google Maps was wrong and roads listed as "safari route" were unmarked slickrock. It uploads easily enough as a GPX into my cycling GPS, but is it real was my concern. 

This is the route that Google Maps listed: 

Head northwest on Mineral Canyon toward BLM 129/Horse Thief Trail
13 ft
Turn right onto BLM 129/Horse Thief Trail/Mineral Canyon Rd
Continue to follow BLM 129/Mineral Canyon Rd
10.9 mi
Slight left to stay on BLM 129/Mineral Canyon Rd
1.7 mi
Turn left onto UT-313 E
3.3 mi
Turn left
98 ft
Turn right
0.6 mi
Slight left onto BLM 137/Dubinky Well Rd
1.0 mi
Turn right onto BLM 137/Dubinky Well Rd/Secret Spire Safari Rte
5.0 mi
Turn left onto Secret Spire Safari Rte
3.6 mi
Slight right onto BLM 337
0.3 mi
Slight left
3.6 mi
Slight left
1.1 mi
Continue onto 10 Mile Rd/Crystal Geyser Safari Rte
1.1 mi
Slight left at Duma Point
1.3 mi
Continue onto BLM 336/Ruby Ranch Rd
Continue to follow Ruby Ranch Rd
6.3 mi
Sharp left to stay on Ruby Ranch Rd
2.4 mi
Ruby Ranch Rd


----------

